# Making a new PC - Please guide the config :)



## wtech (Sep 20, 2008)

My budget is around 15k to 20k rupees.

I will be putting 2GB of RAM.

I used to be a pro at this but am seriously out of touch.

I need a core2duo processor, also an intel original motherboard, a decent-ish graphics card 3k-4k, a DVD writer,a 250 GB SATA Hard Disk, a Good Cabinet (with front USB etc.), Good SMPS (my last computer died due to bad SMPS).

Please guide me with brand names and model nos. in all cases as i will have to give this list to someone. The person who assembles my computer is shrewd, so i need to be very specific. I live in Delhi , also plz quote approx. prices.

I already have a monitor, keyboard and mouse. I can live with onboard sound. Also am i missing something ?


----------



## raghu.nadi (Sep 20, 2008)

Intel DG31 board  3200/-
Intel E7200 5475/- 
Transcend 2 x 1GB 800Mhz DDR2 2100/-
XFX 8600GT 256MB DDR3 4250/-
Seagte 250GB HDD 2150/-
Samsung DVD Writer 1100/-
Zebronics Bijli  1550/-
Cooler Master 500W 2850/-

You can cut down the cost by taking a single 2GB Ram for 1750/- Dual channel doesn't give 2x performance. It is just marginally faster, around 5% that too in memory intensive applications (toms hardware). Also you can take a 460W SMPS for 2200/- if you donot connect many harddisks.  I would suggest taking a non-intel motherboard as they are cheaper.



wtech said:


> My budget is around 15k to 20k rupees.
> 
> I will be putting 2GB of RAM.
> 
> ...


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 20, 2008)

Intel C2D E7200
Intel DG31PR
2GB Transcend 800MHz RAM
Seagate 7200.11 250GB HDD
ASUS 8600GT 256MB GDDR3
CM500W PSU
Zebronics Krissh cabinet
LG H55n optical drive /Samsung SH-203 optical drive/ LiteOn LH-20-A1P optical drive
Altec Lansing BXR1121 2.1speakers / Logitech M30 2.1 speakers


----------



## imgame2 (Sep 20, 2008)

raghu.nadi said:


> You can cut down the cost by taking a single 2GB Ram for 1750/- Dual channel doesn't give 2x performance. It is just marginally faster, around 5% that too in memory intensive applications (toms hardware). Also you can take a 460W SMPS for 2200/- if you donot connect many harddisks.  I would suggest taking a non-intel motherboard as they are cheaper.



i agree that he should go for single stick 2GB RAM because ..later on he can add one more 2GB ..since the mobo u are suggesting can only support 4GB RAM ...and get that 5% increase in dual channel mode!


----------



## comp@ddict (Sep 20, 2008)

Yeah 2 GB ddr2 800mhz stick shud come for 1.8k(transcend, itwares.com)


----------



## furious_gamer (Sep 20, 2008)

KPower Mania said:


> Intel C2D E7200
> Intel DG31PR
> 2GB Transcend 800MHz RAM
> Seagate 7200.11 250GB HDD
> ...



Instead of DG31PR, u suggest him ASUS P5K C Mobo, or a XFX 630i mobo..
nyway DG31PR is best mobo in the line of DG31 boards from Intel....
WD 320GB costs just 300bucks more than 250GB.... So we r Getting 70GB for 300rs..


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 20, 2008)

^^He said that he wants an Intel Original mobo (God knows why!!).


----------



## furious_gamer (Sep 20, 2008)

@KPowerMania

Just lost there... Anyway God Only Knows  Why he is  in particular asking for Intel Mobo...


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 20, 2008)

^^Bcoz he wants a stable mobo.

I wonder if the ASUS/MSI mobos are not stable .


----------



## nvidia (Sep 20, 2008)

I guess he thinks Intel motherboards are superior although they're not.


----------



## wtech (Sep 20, 2008)

Hi thanks for the quick and detailed replies, 

I wrote Intel original as i have had a bad experience with a mercury mb which my earlier assembler had used in my earlier PC. Basically if Asus etc. have good quality and warranty i have no issues. I had an old PC 233 MHz P2 MMX (had costed me 90k ), it had an Intel original board and was rock solid (looking for reliability).

Apart from the DVD drive, i have 2 optical DVD ROM drives which i dont want to waste, so i need a good and powerful SMPS. I will have only 1 hard disk. I use 2 usb printers (one AIO and one colour laser).

Will i need extra fans for the graphics card ? 

I will goto Nehru Place next week, plz list a good shop also which assembles components and gives good after sales


----------



## VarDOS (Sep 20, 2008)

Instead of Intel original mobo, there are lots of other good mobo's avaliable in the market. So i think better go for XFX 630i and also fits in u r budget. So here is the config

Processor : Intel Core2Duo E7200
Motherboard : XFX 630i
RAM : 2*1GB DDR2 800MHz
HDD : Seagate 250GB/320GB (Only 300bucks difference, infact for 320GB u will get great transfer speed as compared to 250GB, bcause 250GB has only 8MB Buffer while 320GB has 16MB buffer.)
Graphic Card : Palit 8600GT 512MB DDR2
PSU : CoolerMaster 500W
Cabinet : Zebronics Krish (Go for without PSU)
Optical Drive : Go for anyone
Speakers : Logitech M30 2.1 speakers


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 20, 2008)

E7200
Palit P35A 
2x1 GB Transcend DDR2 800MHz RAM
WD Caviar 640GB HDD
ASUS 8600GT 256MB GDDR3 (this one beats the 512MB GDDR2 one )
LG H55n optical drive
CM500W PSU
Zebronics Krissh cabinet
Altec Lansing BXR1121 2.1 speakers


----------



## comp@ddict (Sep 20, 2008)

KPower Mania said:


> E7200
> Palit P35A
> 2x1 GB Transcend DDR2 800MHz RAM
> WD Caviar 640GB HDD
> ...




^^ go for this one, in ur budget and awesome in all...


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 20, 2008)

BTW, how can you make a PC ?? are you building it from scratch at your house ?? Where did you get the silicone and all huh ???


----------



## comp@ddict (Sep 20, 2008)

KPower Mania said:


> BTW, how can you make a PC ?? are you building it from scratch at your house ?? Where did you get the silicone and all huh ???




lolol caught him there didn't you


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 20, 2008)




----------



## imgame2 (Sep 20, 2008)

KPower Mania said:


> BTW, how can you make a PC ?? are you building it from scratch at your house ?? Where did you get the silicone and all huh ???


kyon bacche ki jaan le rahe ho bhai !


----------



## wtech (Sep 21, 2008)

KPower Mania said:


> BTW, how can you make a PC ?? are you building it from scratch at your house ?? Where did you get the silicone and all huh ???



<useless rant>
Sorry Dude , my bad, *building* is a more worthy/efficient/suitable way of expressing my point. Although if you refer any good thesaurus you would realise that make is an entirely suitable synonym for build and acceptable in most situations. 

Even when you _make_ coffee, you dont initiate the biochemical processes to make coffee beans from their molecular constituents.  

I have used make in the context of making a new thing, as in the PC didnt exist and i made it , the config didnt exist and i made it, not the fact that i plan to etch each and every logical gate, bus and circuit by myself. Nor am i planning to code the Core2Duo fetch-instruction cycle, i barely like Assembly language. All the accumulators and buses and instruction sets make me dizzy these days.

Its just that i study and research in Computer Systems Architecture, these days my life is spent with Morris Mano (book, not the person) and research papers. 
</useless rant>

Anyway i am a little out of touch with the market scenario and plus this PC is for my home where in i wont be able to fix problems.

Thanks for all your sincere help, glad to see people helping each other  , also can someone tell me some reliable shop in Nehru Place.

P.S. sorry for the rant. Hopefully you do realise that *silicone *is a polymer compund, while silicon is the semiconductor constituent you wanted to refer to. And yes you can get Silicone very easily from hardware stores, its also used to seal crevices apart from cosmetic surgery purposes


----------



## harryneopotter (Sep 21, 2008)

Best Shop at Nehru Place (in my view) is SMC International. some of its indicative prices are :
E7200 - 5250
2x1 GB Transcend DDR2 800MHz RAM  - 2100
WD Caviar 640GB HDD  - 3700
ASUS 8600GT 256MB GDDR3 (this one beats the 512MB GDDR2 one ) - around 3k mark
LG H55n optical drive  - 1050-1100


----------



## acewin (Sep 21, 2008)

if you are getting any P35 chipset mobo get single stick 2GB 800FSB RAM in 1.8K or less
if you are getting DG31 chipset based mobo you will have to check what it supports some have 4 DIMMs supporting 1GB RAM each and some have 2 DIMMs supporting 2GB RAMs each, 
As for 630i chipset all are 2DIMMs supporting 2GB RAM each

keeping max of 20K I will say
E7200 ~ 5.5K
MSI P35 Neo-F (I do like this mobo, just for reminding this also supports DDR3 memory ) or Palit/Biostar P35 mobos, these are solid mobos ~4-4.5K
Buying P35 chipset imples single stick 2GB 800FSB RAM ~1.8K
256MB DDR3 8600GT from Asus/Palit any reputed company except XFX ~ 3-3.5K
SOny/Asus burners are IDE ones
Samsung burner is SATA anything you buy for DVD burner ~1-1.2K
Any Zebronics cabby less than 1.5K(without SMPS) + Antec 400W SMPS in 800 bucks
WD Caviar 640GB HDD ~ 3.5-3.6K 

TO reduce your prices if you are not into gaming then get 512MB DDR2 8400GS in 2K
250GB HDD around 2.5K and also you can get any local cabinet which has 400W SMPS spending less than 1.5K, and you will be able to bag in everything in less than 20K as I see the price is going little over 20K


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 21, 2008)

wtech said:


> <useless rant>
> Sorry Dude , my bad, *building* is a more worthy/efficient/suitable way of expressing my point. Although if you refer any good thesaurus you would realise that make is an entirely suitable synonym for build and acceptable in most situations.
> 
> Even when you _make_ coffee, you dont initiate the biochemical processes to make coffee beans from their molecular constituents.
> ...



Spare me d00d, I am 13 .


----------



## wtech (Sep 21, 2008)

KPower Mania said:


> Spare me d00d, I am 13 .




Hey, it was all in good spirit, no mal-intent was there. Nice to see youngsters on the internet too


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 21, 2008)

wtech said:


> Hey, it was all in good spirit, no mal-intent was there. Nice to see youngsters on the internet too


----------



## wtech (Sep 21, 2008)

Hi , i am still undecided between the motherboards and graphics card, plz guide :

XFX 630i vs  Palit P35A vs Asus P5K ?

Also do i need 2*1GB RAM ? or a 1*2GB chip would do on each of these ?

I am also a little confused w.r.t. my graphics card :

256MB DDR3 8600GT Asus or Palit ? , Also is 256MB DDR3 superior to 512 DDR2 ? I like a little bit of gaming and would love if my compu would support newer games , even if not in the max settings.

Can the P35A support DDR3 gfx cards ?


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 21, 2008)

every board here supports upto GDDR5 gfx cards.

ASUS P5K is the best mobo from this.
ASUS EN8600GT 256MB GDDR3 for the card. (256MB GDDR3 beats 512MB GDDR2).
go for 1x2GB coz if the mobo supports dual-channel RAM, then it will benefit you,


----------



## wtech (Sep 21, 2008)

KPower Mania said:


> every board here supports upto GDDR5 gfx cards.
> 
> ASUS P5K is the best mobo from this.
> ASUS EN8600GT 256MB GDDR3 for the card. (256MB GDDR3 beats 512MB GDDR2).
> go for 1x2GB coz if the mobo supports dual-channel RAM, then it will benefit you,



Thanks, which one waise :

This is probably an old(er) list , taken from *www.newtechnology.co.in/asus-intel-motherboard-prices/


Asus P5GC-MX - 2450/- Indian Rupee
Asus P5N MX - 3300/- Indian Rupee
Asus P5k PL VM - 4000/- Indian Rupee
Asus P5K PLC - 4300/- Indian Rupee
Asus P5NE SLI - 6975/- Indian Rupee
Asus P5E VMDO - 7550/- Indian Rupee
Asus P5K - 8300/- Indian Rupee

Asus P5K VM - 8000/- Indian Rupee
Asus P5K C - 8850/- Indian Rupee
Asus P5K v - 9050/- Indian Rupee
Asus P5E VM HDMI - 9300/- Indian Rupee
Asus P5N D - 9850/- Indian Rupee
Asus P5K PLE - 5850/- Indian Rupee
Asus P5K WS - 12400/- Indian Rupee

Asus P5K Deluxe - 13450/- Indian Rupee
Asus P5K64 WS - 14000/- Indian Rupee
Asus P5K3 Deluxe - 15500/- Indian Rupee
Asus P5K Premium - 14650/- Indian Rupee


----------



## furious_gamer (Sep 22, 2008)

wtech said:
			
		

> Thanks, which one waise :
> 
> This is probably an old(er) list , taken from *www.newtechnology.co.in/asus-intel-motherboard-prices/
> 
> ...


DUDE, these are really older prices... I got my ASUS P5N MX for 2444Rs a month back...
Pick P5K PL VM or P5K PL CM or P5K VM.... If u wanna put 5k in Mobo then better u get a MSI P35Neo F for 4.8k.... Other wise choose anyone of ASUS Mobo.....


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 22, 2008)

yup, old prices.

ASUS P5Q (P45 based mobo) costs 8.2k and is a superb VFM.


----------



## comp@ddict (Sep 22, 2008)

wtech said:


> Hi , i am still undecided between the motherboards and graphics card, plz guide :
> 
> XFX 630i vs  Palit P35A vs Asus P5K ?
> 
> ...




U can also go for the 610i no harm....


But it has onboard gfx, P35A doesn't


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 22, 2008)

Dude in your budget, this seems the best -->>

E7200
Palit P35A
2x1 GB Transcend DDR2 800MHz RAM
WD Caviar 640GB HDD
ASUS 8600GT 256MB GDDR3 (this one beats the 512MB GDDR2 one )
LG H55n optical drive
CM500W PSU
Zebronics Krissh cabinet
Altec Lansing BXR1121 2.1 speakers

(This was posted by me earlier)


----------

